# Way OT rant- guys just stay away.



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Gotta be the Maid of Honor on Sunday. 

It doesn't help that it couldn't take place on a worse day of the month, so if I sound a little dramatic that's the reason why. On top of it all, I'm worrying about breaking out, bloating under a strapless corset, humidity, and mood swings.

Today I was wearing the overpriced shoes around the house to break them in. I didn't really want them but gave in to sales pressure (long story.) After a couple of hours, my feet swelled up, and the straps dug in, making deep marks. 

Because of my *mood,* these damn shoes triggered the hormonal storm clouds of bad thoughts. "Why did I listen to that lying saleswoman?? I know better than to buy strappy shoes! Now I have to find cheap ones to dance in. And then break THOSE in. F-ing waste of money." etc. etc. etc.

As usual, my thoughts turned to biking as an escape from reality. And it just dawned on me: Bike socks! Why can't I just wear bike socks for dancing? And then put the shoes on for walking around? The dress is floor-length.

It's not that uncommon for women in the bridal party to take shoes off for dancing anyway, right? Or have I gone off the deep end?

Where the HELL is my hidden stash of candy......?!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Quick, someone take Christine a pint of Ben and Jerry's and a big spoon - what flavor would you like, darlin'?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

For the record, I'm aware that I'm lucky to have such problems, compared to say, having my house destroyed in a hurricane. 

Coffee Heath Bar Crunch should do the trick, thank you.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

best I can do from here:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

My condolances. I don't know why weddings so often have to be torture to be 'perfect'.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

You're so thoughtful!! I knew the Women's Lounge would be a good place to sulk!


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the socks idea. You'll be able to dance way longer than anyone in shoes, and no one will ever know. They'll just be in awe of your stamina...


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

people who have weddings on long weekends should be shot.

wear the socks


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Christine said:


> ...........worse day of the month.......a strapless corset........mood swings......... have I gone off the deep end?


Keeping head down and mouth shut is -


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*feeling your pain*



Christine said:


> Gotta be the Maid of Honor on Sunday.


I thought I was old enough to escape any more of this nonsense, but my 35 year old sister is now enagaged and is planning the whole huge formal wedding with lucky me as matron (hideous word) of honor. I'm surreptitiously lobbying her to consider an elopement or at least an informal wedding instead.

btw - I wore ballet slippers for my wedding (a million years ago) - as you say, if the dress goes down to the floor, no one can see your feet anyway!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

My Sympathies. Go for the socks of balat slippers. 


I'm going to a wedding on Saturday afternoon. Thanks for the reminder to go buy a new skirt. I think I can get away with bringing, if not wearing, my chaco's. I think it is going to be an outside informal wedding. It's at a MTB ranch and the couple are the Texas Trail Doc's (like the IMBA Trail Care Crew) hmmmm I need to get a gift too


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Mike T- get out of here! I'm not sharing my ice cream anyway.

Brodiegirl- What an awesome photo, if it were *my* wedding......

CycleManiac- YOUR wedding plans sound like a blast! 

MidAtXC- Sorry to hear you're also doing this! With people getting married later in life, I think it's normal, though. My sister will be 35 next month.

I'm puttering around the apartment in my pajamas while breaking in these fabulously painful shoes. They're sexy, all right. But I'm thinking about my new, bright pink Sock Girl socks. Or should I go with the Titus ones, which match the dress a little better. There's a pair with flowers......Hello Kitty......"Darn Tough" which are super-comfy but don't really match.......hmmm......


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Brodiegrrl said:


> people who have weddings on long weekends should be shot.
> 
> wear the socks


Is thie YOU???

YOU ROCK!!


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*hang in there!*

I was a bridesmaid at a wedding last month on that lucky first day. It wasn't too bad overall, but cramps kept me up for a few hours in the middle of the night before, so I was darned sleepy all day. At the bride's request, I wore heels...for the first time in my life. They were uncomfortable but I suppose could have been a lot worse. Nonetheless, I told my fiance not to expect me to wear heels at our wedding, which will either be an elopment or an informal outdoor event.

Getting back to you, I definitely think you should ditch the shoes at the first possible moment. Socks sound great.

Good luck!


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

My sympathies. If socks don't cut it, just bring yourself a pair of flat shoes to wear for the dance.

When my sister got married almost 3 years ago, I bought 3 pairs of shoes for the dress before I got it "right" (according to her, my feet, which couldn't be seen beneath my long dress, had to match the wedding hall). But after travelling 20+ hours to Australia I had such bad edema in my feet that the shoes didn't fit me properly on the "big day". I could barely walk the day of the wedding. I think I just ended up dancing barefoot. The open bar helped on that matter. ;-)

Good luck!
Mary Ann

P.S. When Mike and I get married, I won't be having any bridesmaids. I've asked my brother to be my "best man". Can't put my sisters or friends through the whole "dress" thing again (2nd marriage for me).


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Christine said:


> Coffee Heath Bar Crunch


That's my favorite, too! I have some in the freezer now. Get here fast enough and you could join me on my ride before digging into the ice cream!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*And riding shoes..*

that should do it..


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Or give these a try*

stylish and comfortable all the way around! My gf wore these to her sister's wedding and nobody was the wiser.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

FWIW, I watched in awe as my wife gracefully put up with both of her bridesmaids from our wedding last Memorial Day weekend (doh!) respective weddings this year...you gals have it way rough - I sure couldn't hack it with any modicum of grace...worse, I don't drink, smoke, do drugs or eat sugar, so no joy there either


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

how about ballet slippers? they are usually pretty cheap, you can get them in pink, black, or white, and they will protect your feet a little better than socks...especially if someone drops a glass or spills stuff all over the floor.

look for a dance supply store in your area and it think your basic capezio leather ballet slippers run about $10. and afterwards you can wear them around the house.

rt


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

*Just plain 'ol flip flops*

How 'bout just your fav. pair of all ready broken-in flip flops. There're comfy, cool, and nobody will really care probably. Just make SURE you have your toes, "pedicured" and have them paint little bikes on the nails instead of daisys or whatever. Everyone will love it, well, maybe not the bride...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My sister takes of her shoes on weddings... at least she did before she got married, anyhow. I've seen some brides wearing 'bridal tennis shoes'  for dancing. So much money for just a one night event... we guys have it easier... always black and white and without a care in the world if someone else has a suit or tuxedo alike  And we can go rent it 3 days in advance 

I really hope you have fun at the wedding. They can be fun.... sometimes


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

To my sister's credit, she's not insisting on a bunch o' bridesmaids. Her original choice for Maid of Honor was her friend Roy from high school, but he's married and living in Philly so I'm sorta the default MOH  And she seems unfazed by the Changing of the Shoes.

Met up with her tonight and we did the manicure/pedicure bit together. I even got my eyebrows waxed for the first time- wow! They come out nice and......*even.* How about that.

Then we hit up Vintage for a little (!) wine tasting (hot bartender to boot) and then sushi dinner. Simple and fun, all within a two-block radius. I'm a little drunker than I planned. 

Her original idea was to go for a BIKE RIDE after the nail stuff! But it was logistically too difficult. Damn that would've been fun.

She did remind me that we'd have to get shawls for the cooler temps; I still need to get a purse; homemade cake topper needs to be there in advance; ring bearer is having surgery the day before so we need a replacement nephew; groom forgot to buy a pen for the guest book; table cameras and favors still not arrived; gotta hide priest's true leanings and his wedding ring from the family; gotta figure out hair/makeup schedule before 10am rehersal; can't wash hair 24hrs before styling; part of my job involves reminding her to eat and holding her dress when she pees.

[checks formica's freezer for more ice cream........]


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> part of my job involves reminding her to eat and holding her dress when she pees.
> 
> [checks formica's freezer for more ice cream........]


LOL, I missed out on that having a hippy bluegrass outdoors wedding.

currently have chocolate chip and vanilla in the freezer


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry about the rambling, thanks for letting me vent!

I love those sneakers........Converse? Chinese slippers are a good idea too.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

*rt* said:


> how about ballet slippers?...............you can wear them around the house.
> rt


Yeah I do that and they're real comfy.  Ok, the proverbial cat's outta the bag now. Meow.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Christine said:


> ............holding her dress when she pees.


Say what? Pardon meeee? Never mind, I don't wanna know. I'm not supposed to be here. I sure am getting an edimification.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*a wha?*



Christine said:


> we need a replacement nephew


Heh heh, that just sounds funny.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Luckily we do have a replacement nephew who's been through this before. They just need to dust off his suit and bribe him with candy.


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

These would be perfect for you! I saw them an immediately ordered them! They are super comfy. However, I checked the site (J.crew) and they no longer have them.  They would have fixed your comfort problem, and still let you express your mtn biking side even while you were all dolled up!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I brought 3 pair of bike socks with me (to share just in case). As a MOH gift, my sister and her now hubby got me a "mtbchick" jersey, matching socks and gloves 

Now I'm home and still in my girlie garb. Turns out the shoes held up through some fake Irish dancing and whatnot. 

Besides, I'm gonna have my friend take my picture on the bike in a little while. Why? I have no idea. Just seems like it would be a waste of a cheezy makeover if I can't get a shot on my bike.

The people in the park will think I'm totally psycho. Ah, I'll just blend


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Christine said:


> Thanks, guys! I brought 3 pair of bike socks with me (to share just in case). As a MOH gift, my sister and her now hubby got me a "mtbchick" jersey, matching socks and gloves
> 
> Now I'm home and still in my girlie garb. Turns out the shoes held up through some fake Irish dancing and whatnot.
> 
> ...


How was the wedding? Have a great day Christine


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Totally kicked ass. Ceremony lasted about 10 minutes, weather was perfect, no bouquet-toss or line dancing stuff, everytime I turned around there was another familiar face I hadn't seen in years. Typical wedding, except I knew about 90% of the people there, which helps make it that much more fun!  

My father's elderly aunt & uncle used to host an annual family reunion. Turns out they used to also bike around Europe a lot. I only find this out near the end of the reception. Whacked my father with my bouquet of flowers and was like, "Why don't you *tell me* these things?!!"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Christine said:


> Totally kicked ass. Ceremony lasted about 10 minutes, weather was perfect, no bouquet-toss or line dancing stuff, everytime I turned around there was another familiar face I hadn't seen in years. Typical wedding, except I knew about 90% of the people there, which helps make it that much more fun!
> 
> My father's elderly aunt & uncle used to host an annual family reunion. Turns out they used to also bike around Europe a lot. I only find this out near the end of the reception. Whacked my father with my bouquet of flowers and was like, "Why don't you *tell me* these things?!!"


Quick ceremonies are great  I hate when the priest wants to overdo himself and speak s-l-o-w-l-y and too much. Knowing a lot of people also makes it fun.

One aunt of my mom's husband used to bike until 95 yo. She biked from her home to the pub to have a little drink and return. Pretty cool. Unfortunately, she got sick at her ear and had to stop biking 

Before I started bike, like nobody I knew told me anything about bikes. Now it seems I have a lot of people who also does stuff. So it's pretty nice. Well, most people is always like: 'you know, I did mtb for years until I had this pretty bad fall, now I left it..'.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Some sample pictures are in, here's the only shot of the shoes in action (fake square dancing):

http://wedphotos.com/wedding/patricia_wagner/060.htm

Thanks again for helping me through this girlie ordeal! Wasn't half bad for a day off the bike.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Christine said:


> Some sample pictures are in, here's the only shot of the shoes in action (fake square dancing):
> 
> http://wedphotos.com/wedding/patricia_wagner/060.htm
> 
> Thanks again for helping me through this girlie ordeal! Wasn't half bad for a day off the bike.


You clean up pretty well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

my wife (aword4you here on the forums) wore flip flops through our whole wedding. nobody knew, couldn't see her feet under the gown anyway. man is she beautiful and a strong climber! i am a lucky guy.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What's funny is that my sister wore something like flip-flops, leaving the photographer a little challenged at some point, she later told me.

When I told her about the bike socks as a backup plan, she was like, "Oh yeah, I was wondering what those were doing in your bag...."


----------

